# Drill Rod Axles???



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Where do I get it? How does it work is it just cut to length or something else? What size do I need? Heard this is a good alternative for axles much harder. I've heard everyone here talk about it before but can't find the post.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*drill rod*

hi

drill rod is not really all that hard (it is metal stock in rod form that is used to make drill bits. the drill bits/drill rod are VERY hard b/c it is heat treated, but drill rod has not yet been heat treated. after heat treating drill rod is called a drill blank). but for a slot car axle, unless your in a magnet car class, drill rod is fine.

it cuts easy with a dremel and cut off disk. it is often sold in 3 foot lengths. 

it comes in different sizes, i find 1/16 and wire size 52 and 53 to be the most useful sizes. 

from old posts about JLTO chassis

1.



_Replace the rear axle with __*drill*__ rod. __*Drill*__ rod is not hardened like a __*drill*__ blank, so its much cheaper. you can get 36 inches of __*drill*__ rod for about $1-5 plus shipping. i have found that i need to __*drill*__ out the bores of the stock hubs to make sure they do not split when you mount them on a thicker axle (in fact, i found about 20% of stock JLTO hubs were already splitting on the STOCK axle, i wonder if AW hubs are better). 

http://www.wthutch.com/catalog/

on page 8, note 1/16 x 36" blanks (Annealed M2 Blanks) are $5.74. thats enough for 19 or more axles. 

on page 10, note the air hardening __*drill*__ rod, 1/16 x 36", is only $1.32! whiles its not particulalrly hard, its plenty strong enough for a Tjet axle. 

on page 11, wire size 52 x 36" rod is $1.29 wire size 52 is about 0.063, a tad bigger than 1/16. you may want to experiment with wire sizes 51 and 53, but i found wire size 51 a bit too big. 

Since shipping is going be $6-8 anyway, buy several of the cheaper 36 inch rods. 


_



2. 



_*drill*__* rod source* 
you can just google __*drill*__ rod or __*drill*__ blank and find lots of sources. 

i have used these guys, who seem happy to deal with small orders. 3 feet of 1/16 (0.625, the size i use most often) __*drill*__ rod is about $1.20, and shipping usually runs $7-8, so i usually order lots of 36 inch pieces. 

other sizes i like to keep on hand are wire size 51 (0.66), 52 (0.63) and 53 (0.58). 

http://www.wthutch.com/hssblanks/

you can also buy "piano wire" in 1/16 size from most hobby shops. i think the piano wire bends a bit easier than __*drill*__ rod, and it is also not as polished._


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's some common sizes for HO
These numbers relate to drill bits / drill blanks /drill stock etc.

5/64" = 0.0781"

#48 = 0.076"

#49 = 0.073"

#50 = 0.070"

#51 = 0.067"

#52 = 0.0635"

1/16" = 0.0625" (stock Tomy rear axle)

#53 = 0.0595" (stock Tyco rear axle )

#54 = 0.055"

#55 = 0.052"

3/64" = 0.0469" (makes a nice oversize front axle)

#56 = 0.0465" (alot of stock and aftermarket front axles)

#57 = 0.043"


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for taking the time Rick.

Great intel and much appreciated!

Locked and loaded this for future reference.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

No problem Bill,if you need more sizes or "letter" sizes let me know,and i'll cross referance them for you.
Rick


----------

